# Help Us Build The World's Best Rodent Habitat



## jjssj (Jul 6, 2012)

Please Complete our survey at 'Chuha' Market Research for designing the world's most superior multi-specie rodent habitat. Be part of something amazing! 
All information will private and stored in a safe and secure place and NEVER given to any other company or 3rd party organization.
Thank you!

Hi, a few years back I owned a hamster, and I was appalled by how the cage was designed, it was designed more for consumer aesthetics than to habitat a rodent.
Last year I did some extensive research on the current market on rodent cages more so on hamster cages and to my finding have found out that many cages are not
suitable to hold certain types of rodents and can be very dangerous to the rodent.
I then went further and created a Q/A at Project/Questionaire: To design the best hamster cage! - Hamster Central
I created various designs and tweaked them to what the community has said. However the community i have asked is only a small portion to how many
rodent owners are truly out there.
This page is a market research page to create a new rodent/hamster cage that will be of correct size, have the required ventilation, keeping bar
chewing to minimum, no squeaky wheels, no dripping water bottles, easy cleaning, good aesthetics pleasing but not for aimed for children but for
those who truly care for the critters.
I need your help, my mission is this to release a product that will be the best man made habitat for certain types (Syrian/Dwarf Hamsters) of
rodents and maybe in the near future various alterations in the design to adapt the specific needs and requirements for a larger range of rodents.

Like our page Rodent Habitat | Facebook for updates!

Thank you

Jay CEO/founder


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Hi Jay,

I'm surprised this isn't getting more interest - it would be absolutely brilliant to change the way of thinking regarding rodent cages, i.e for the rodents' needs, not the owners!

I'm going to send you a message on facebook as I've got a few questions I'd like to ask you


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done on thinking outside of the box!! It's about time some one did something to make more animal friendly habitats. I love your designs so far for the hamster habitat  Is it just the hamsters you are concentrating on just now?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Jay. OK firstly...wow...Love the designs...pretty and practical!!

But secondly...have any of these been built. I am sorry if you mentioned this...I skimmed your post cos I am watching an item on ebay too lol!!! But they look perfect for my mice. And was wondering if you had any for sale?


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Looking good  Just a few thoughts...

How secure is the sliding door from kids/cats/rodents pushing it open?

The drawers don't look very deep, is there any way you could make them deeper? I don't really like drawers on rodent cages because it's a pain having to remove all the toys and things before you can open the drawer.

With no wire, there are no places to attach toys. Would you be bringing out a range of suction cup or similar toys for them?

I'm concerned that the only apparent ventilation is the sliding mesh door, can you point out any other ventilation that the cage has please?

Hope I don't sound overly critical


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Looking good  Just a few thoughts...
> 
> How secure is the sliding door from kids/cats/rodents pushing it open?
> 
> ...


The lack of wire was something I noticed. With pet mice I like to have lots of hanging or tall toys so maybe you could make an alternative model with something like a mesh or barred lid and have the full lid open? I like to be able to have access to every area of the cage so usually go for cages with big doors that take up almost the full front (like the hamster heaven) so if you did something like this I'd be more interested  Would you make future models without ramps? I think I'm unusual in preferring tubes to ramps, but I've found that as my mice get older their back legs get weaker and they aren't able to climb a ramp without falling off so I've found tubes to be safer


----------



## jjssj (Jul 6, 2012)

> Hi Jay,
> 
> I'm surprised this isn't getting more interest - it would be absolutely brilliant to change the way of thinking regarding rodent cages, i.e for the rodents' needs, not the owners!
> 
> I'm going to send you a message on facebook as I've got a few questions I'd like to ask you


Thanks for following me, and having an interest



> Well done on thinking outside of the box!! It's about time some one did something to make more animal friendly habitats. I love your designs so far for the hamster habitat Is it just the hamsters you are concentrating on just now?


Well it was, however since there has been so much postive feedback on expanding the use of the habitat for other rodent species, if it doesn't alter designs too much, we believe in accomdating a raange of rodents.



> Hi Jay. OK firstly...wow...Love the designs...pretty and practical!!
> 
> But secondly...have any of these been built. I am sorry if you mentioned this...I skimmed your post cos I am watching an item on ebay too lol!!! But they look perfect for my mice. And was wondering if you had any for sale?


There as been one prototype that has been made, however the design has been re-designed to something even better.



> Looking good Just a few thoughts...
> 
> How secure is the sliding door from kids/cats/rodents pushing it open?
> 
> ...


The sliding mechanism has been progressed to a superior design with fewer flaws.
Regarding wire mesh, there are only two necessary objects that are attached, wheel/bottle, however we have used superior fastening systems that are lighter and more effective for day to day use.
The only object we believe that couldnt be used are hammocks or chewable treats that are hung, however we would release versions that would support out habitat. Regarding the chews we believe that we have a product for chewing for rodents, but not food.



> The lack of wire was something I noticed. With pet mice I like to have lots of hanging or tall toys so maybe you could make an alternative model with something like a mesh or barred lid and have the full lid open? I like to be able to have access to every area of the cage so usually go for cages with big doors that take up almost the full front (like the hamster heaven) so if you did something like this I'd be more interested Would you make future models without ramps? I think I'm unusual in preferring tubes to ramps, but I've found that as my mice get older their back legs get weaker and they aren't able to climb a ramp without falling off so I've found tubes to be safer


We will be able to accommodate this. 
Regarding ramps the models will be thoroughly tested with all types of rodents. We believe that all rodents will be able to successfully go up a ramp
We believe tubes are much more problematic. Believe in us.
We have deleted all of our prototype pictures as companies may get our current design from it so right now we aren't showing anything. However when we do need feedback, most likely some sort of password protected URL with some of our pictures will be available. As we have no patents or design registrations so we must be cautious.
Best thing the community can do is go to facebook.com/rodenthabitat and twitter.com/rodenthabitat page and just start discussing pros and cons of existing designs what features you like and what you wouldnt/why. All feedback will be considered and will be much appreciated 
As soon as we have finished our design, we will release a survey online for more customer analysis and further tweaks to our design.

Watch out for a video soon!

Thank you

Jay CEO/founder


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

It's really great to see someone actually trying to design a cage with the animals, and practical issues, in mind. 

I'm not on hamster central so I've answered the questions here - hope thats ok. I'm afraid I didn't see the pics of your design before they were taken down, so can't really comment on that.

I use a ridiculous cage - a Ferplast Jenny on the bottom, a Ferplast Mary in the middle and an Imac Fantasy on the top. All are barred cages, except the enclosed "attic" section of the fantasy (For a syrian hamster). I wanted something much bigger than any of the commercial cages or bins available.

1. What general problems do you have with your current hamster cage and why?

Access and ease of cleaning

The cage is extremely heavy (even when its in pieces as some sections are now almost permanently attached) and awkward to manouver, and its a bugger to clean out. 
Despite adding an extra door in the front of the Jenny (using the large top door that was removed) access is still very limited - luckily Dita has worked out where the doors are, but a nervous hamster would be very difficult to get out.

(To explain - because the Jenny is basically designed for rats its not really suitable as a hamster cage without lots of extra levels in it as the gaps (and potential drops) between the existing levels are far too big. I have added plenty of "shelves" to maximise available space, overlapping them so there are no steep drops. The problem with this is that it is therefore virtually impossible to reach some of the innermost levels. Access to the Mary is better as it is not as tall, however as the top door is connected to the upper cage, I only have the small front door for access which makes it difficult to reach into the far corners or attach toys to the walls.) 

2. Do you have any problems with cleaning your current hamster cage and why?

Yes!
As above - the basic cleaning (emptying and cleaning the plastic bases) is still easy. The difficulty is with the lack of good front access, and the weight of the cage.

IMO a cage of this size either needs to be very easily separated into managable component levels (as the Imac Fantasy is), or be built as one large cage with extensive front access - perhaps even being able to remove the whole front panel.

3. What key feature/s would you like to see in a hamster cage?

Size and good access!

In terms of size I would prefer a bare minimum of 50x80cm floor space, but I personally like tall cages as they offer more potential. A larger square footage would be too big and too awkward or heavy for people, building upwards means giving the animal max space.

I would like either a stacking type cage with a number of levels (like the Imac fantasy), or one large open plan cage with the ability to add extra levels myself - provided there was good front access. (Picture an empty Firplast Jenny with a removable front panel).

Obviously space for a large wheel and a water bottle, good ventilation, easy to clean, etc.

I'm not too fussed about getting stuff with the cage - I like to buy / make my own toys, so I would prefer a cage where it is easy to add and attach stuff.

4. If a cage had multiple levels, would you prefer your hamster to go up stair case/tube or both, why? (Keep in mind tubes are difficult to clean than stairs)

I'm not too fussed.

Tubes are ok if they are plenty big enough (eg rat sized) and reasonably easy to clean. (I don't like or use the tubes you get with the fantasy cage, as they are a bugger to clean and it takes ages to take them apart then rebuild them) 

Ramps / stairs are great, although I would prefer they had some sort of edge to them to help prevent the hammie falling off. 

I'm not keen on ladders with open rungs because of the risk of injury.

5. What type hamster housing do you prefer, why?

*Complex design with tube and endless compartments?

Nope, no way, never!! I previously used an Imac fantasy with multiple levels for pet mice and hated it. I've also had to work with friends rotastack / habitrail cages. I hate them all - crap access, no utilisable space for large toys or wheels, awkward to use, no way to attach toys to the walls, etc. As far as I can tell they are abysmal for both owners and hamsters - can't understand why anyone buys them!

* A large open area for the hamster with limits tubes/stairs/compartments? (Like a bin cage)

I prefer this type, good basic design with either built in levels or ability to add levels. Not interested in compartments - would prefer to just add toys, boxes etc myself.

Personally I prefer bar cages to enclosed cages, as I do like attaching extra stuff. That said, I would certainly consider an enclosed cage if this issue could be overcome, and if ventilation was adequate.

6. Is ease of cleaning the cage a necessary factor, why?

Yes.
I put up with a cage that's a nightmare to clean because giving my hamster adequate space and environmental enrichment is far more important to me, but believe me if an easy-to-clean option was available I would buy it!

I also realise that I (and other rodent lovers on this forum) may be in the minority on that one. There are plenty of hamster owners who sadly would put ease of cleaning before animal welfare. They will either buy an easier cage (usually the traditional tiny barred hamster cage) or get the complex cage (eg a rotastack) but not clean it out as often as they should. 

There is also the hygene issue - if a cage is diffuclt to clean its more likely to harbour bacteria and cause illness.

7. How much would you be willing to pay for a hamster cage? (Obviously this depends on the cage but the maximum amount)

I would probably pay up to around £150 for a brand new cage - but only if it was an excellent cage, easy to clean, with good access, and enormous! (I wouldn't pay that sort of money for a 50x80x50 for example). 

1. Would weighting your hamster appeal to you? (With equipment inside the cage)

Nope, don't see the point - just use kitchen scales!

2. Would display the velocity (Speed) of how fast your hamster is performing on their wheel appeal to you?

Nope, although it might be more interesting to know the distance the hamster covered each night. However, my biggest concerns would be any potential risks from the measuring equipment (wires, electric current, etc) and whether this would make the wheel more difficult to clean.

Hope that helps with your research - good luck with the project!


----------



## jjssj (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply 
Collete like us at www.facebook.com/rodenthabitat and follow us www.twitter.com/rodenthabitat

Spread the word people!


----------



## loopylulucy (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know whether this will help but the Qute cage from omlet looks quite good and could maybe give you a few ideas to play around with... 
here is the link Hamster Houses | The Qute | Products and Services | Omlet UK


----------



## jjssj (Jul 6, 2012)

loopylulucy said:


> I don't know whether this will help but the Qute cage from omlet looks quite good and could maybe give you a few ideas to play around with...
> here is the link Hamster Houses | The Qute | Products and Services | Omlet UK


Thanks for the post 
We have analyzed this cage
Overall its not bad compared many others, however the wire floor-could cause hamster limbs to be caught lead to injury or loss of limb.
Size is on the medium side. 
The overall package i.e. wheel/water bottle is poor. 
The amount that it is selling at we could create something much more superior.

Please Read this



> Hi Facebook User
> We all hate spam including myself; however this is a low cost marketing strategy that small businesses like us must implement.
> Please read on you won't regret it.
> 
> ...


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

1. What general problems do you have with your current hamster cage and why?
It's very heavy because it's large and made of glass
It can be difficult to make good use of the space as there's nowhere to easily attach hanging toys/shelves/water bottles etc.

2. Do you have any problems with cleaning your current hamster cage and why?
sort of - my shelf is on legs so that has to come out to clean the floor, that's a pain in the bum.
because it's too heavy to pick up and tip out it can be difficult to get all old substrate out.

3. What key feature/s would you like to see in a hamster cage?
a good size
easy to customise and rearrange. (ie, shelves, toys, etc)
good ventilation

4. If a cage had multiple levels, would you prefer your hamster to go up stair case/tube or both, why? (Keep in mind tubes are difficult to clean than stairs)
to suit a variety of pets at a variety of ages I'd opt for a gentle slope. If it was removable it would be ideal as people can then replace with whatever they like. My mice have those bendable wooden bridge things but more often than not they climb straight up the legs of the shelf.

5. What type hamster housing do you prefer, why?
* A large open area for the hamster with limits tubes/stairs/compartments? (Like a bin cage)
Ease of cleaning, customisability, animals can become territorial in habitrail/rotastak type cages.

6. Is ease of cleaning the cage a necessary factor, why?
Yes, I have mice and they need cleaning frequently. Mine go to the toilet in corners so I've made as few corners as possible and put removable litter trays in (they're actually clear plastic bird feeders that clip on to a window)

7. How much would you be willing to pay for a hamster cage? (Obviously this depends on the cage but the maximum amount)
If it was really [/i]really[/i] amazing and there wasn't a way to replicate it myself to a good quality for less, then up to £300.

These questions below are not so important
1. Would weighting your hamster appeal to you? (With equipment inside the cage)
Not really
2. Would display the velocity (Speed) of how fast your hamster is performing on their wheel appeal to you?
It would be a cool feature but not something I'd pay extra for and the novelty would soon wear off.

In addition, my suggestion for a cage would be a vivarium type thing with a sliding glass front but fine wire mesh on the back and sides so that it allows good ventilation and easy customisability but also a good clear view of your pet through the front.
A slide out, replaceable, plastic tray for the bottom would be ideal too.


----------



## jjssj (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply 
battleKat, really helpful
We will release another survey on survey monkey once we get over 100 followers/likes on facebook.

Our target market are animal lovers, who are willing to spend more, as we can design the habitat as cars/aircraft engineered, however people need to be willing to give more, hence our market research. We believe our target customers are;
Critter lovers who have had enough with the current market and are looking for something that will last forever or sold at retain some or majority of what was paid for. 
Age range 16-25 35-45+ prominently female.
Moderate levels of disposable income.


----------



## jjssj (Jul 6, 2012)

Please Complete our survey at 'Chuha' Market Research for designing the world's most superior multi-specie rodent habitat. Be part of something amazing! Survey
All information will private and stored in a safe and secure place and NEVER given to any other company or 3rd party organization.
Thank you!


----------

